# Commercial Pricing



## RandRpainter (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience using Mythic paint on large projects? I am curious to know if there is a commercial price breakdown for contractors and if Mythic can be purchased in a 55 gallon quantity?
Thanks for the help. Rob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Have you contacted Mythic and asked them?


----------

